# ban everyone from tumblr



## OBAMATRON (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 2, 2014)

triggered


----------



## BT 075 (Dec 2, 2014)

Tumblr brings nothing but moral degeneracy. It is a place of darkness, and Kiwi is a place of light.

Tumblr causes autism, gender issues and moderate to severe migraine. It is a sad place full of misery and dispair. And we should save the poor souls who come from this dark and twisted place to be among us, not send them back into the night alone.


----------



## hm yeah (Dec 2, 2014)

tumbshits


----------



## Godjesus (Dec 2, 2014)

This forum should be a safe-space where we can discuss our feelings away from oppressive Tumblr ideologies.


----------



## Captain Pronin (Dec 2, 2014)

How dare you insult my "ask giornos hair" ask blog! YOU HAVE TRIGGERED ME YOU CIS-SCUM


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 2, 2014)

Captain Pronin said:


> How dare you insult my "ask giornos hair" ask blog! YOU HAVE TRIGGERED ME YOU CIS-SCUM


You're my new best friend for that reference.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 2, 2014)

Let's raid tumblr with gore, animal abuse and actual rape, and then become racists, christian conservatives and literal nazis and kill people with trolls.


----------



## Trickie (Dec 2, 2014)

Does this apply to everyone who has a Tumblr, even if they made one after they joined the forums like I did? If I'm gonna be on the chopping block, I'll want to know now so I can start planning my pre-ban chimpout early.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 2, 2014)

Trickie said:


> Does this apply to everyone who has a Tumblr, even if they made one after they joined the forums like I did? If I'm gonna be on the chopping block, I'll want to know now so I can start planning my pre-ban chimpout early.


No, it really just applies to CasualWhimsicott.


----------



## Trickie (Dec 2, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> No, it really just applies to CasualWhimsicott.



Well shit... what am I going to do with all these Nicolas Cage pics I've gathered _now_?


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 2, 2014)

Trickie said:


> Well shit... what am I going to do with all these Nicolas Cage pics I've gathered _now_?


PM them to me, hopefully.


----------



## Oglooger (Dec 2, 2014)

doesn't unrelated stuff like this go to spergatory?


----------



## CatParty (Dec 2, 2014)

Oglooger said:


> doesn't unrelated stuff like this go to spergatory?




All the tumblrite users posts should be sent there


----------



## Male (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't know what's more autistic: 
Being a cwcki member or being a tumblr member.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Dec 2, 2014)

Tumblr is for food and porn, that's it.


----------



## Holdek (Dec 2, 2014)

As a web 2.0 illiterate, can someone please tell me what the difference between Tumblr and Twitter is?


----------



## ShavedSheep (Dec 2, 2014)

Holdek said:


> As a web 2.0 illiterate, can someone please tell me what the difference between Tumblr and Twitter is?


Tumblr is a furry porn site, in essence.


----------



## Clown Doll (Dec 2, 2014)

Holdek said:


> As a web 2.0 illiterate, can someone please tell me what the difference between Tumblr and Twitter is?


Twitter only allows 140 character messages.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 2, 2014)

Clown Doll said:


> Twitter only allows 140 character messages.




and tumblr says too much


----------



## Holdek (Dec 2, 2014)

Hmm.  Sounds debauched.


----------



## John Furrman (Dec 2, 2014)

If you go looking for trouble on tumblr, you'll find it, because it is tagged and easy to find.


----------



## Ancani (Dec 2, 2014)

What about those of us who aggressively try to _avoid_ the asshole SJW types? I'd really rather not get banned.

Honestly, there are some portions of Tumblr that aren't that bad, so long as you have either Tumblr Savior or Xkit's blacklisting feature enabled and you make sure to follow the right blogs...though of course that's very much a trial-and-error process and some people will switch from having a totally innocent art/hipster/fandom blog to running a social justice clusterfuck at the drop of a hat, so yeah, the unfollow button is your friend too.

(And honestly if someone made a Tumblr clone that was explicitly for non-political/social justice posts, I'd migrate there in a heartbeat, because frankly I am perfectly happy just sticking to my fandom sperging and such.)


----------



## Laevateinn (Dec 2, 2014)

John Freeman said:


> If you go looking for trouble on tumblr, you'll find it, because it is tagged and easy to find.



Alternatively you could be the one starting the trouble, the rage tumblr users have is amazing. In fact someone's causing trouble in one of the fandoms I follow right now and it's pretty hilarious.



Ancani said:


> Honestly, there are some portions of Tumblr that aren't that bad, so long as you have either Tumblr Savior or Xkit's blacklisting feature enabled and you make sure to follow the right blogs...though of course that's very much a trial-and-error process and some people will switch from having a totally innocent art/hipster/fandom blog to running a social justice clusterfuck at the drop of a hat, so yeah, the unfollow button is your friend too.



That's happened to me. One guy I followed was perfectly normal at one point, the next thing I knew he was bombarding all his followers with posts from misandry-mermaid and it was awful.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 2, 2014)

Ancani said:


> What about those of us who aggressively try to _avoid_ the asshole SJW types? I'd really rather not get banned.
> 
> Honestly, there are some portions of Tumblr that aren't that bad, so long as you have either Tumblr Savior or Xkit's blacklisting feature enabled and you make sure to follow the right blogs...though of course that's very much a trial-and-error process and some people will switch from having a totally innocent art/hipster/fandom blog to running a social justice clusterfuck at the drop of a hat, so yeah, the unfollow button is your friend too.
> 
> (And honestly if someone made a Tumblr clone that was explicitly for non-political/social justice posts, I'd migrate there in a heartbeat, because frankly I am perfectly happy just sticking to my fandom sperging and such.)


Tumblrer detected


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 3, 2014)

I quit tumblr after it taught me what "docking" was


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 3, 2014)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> I quit tumblr after it taught me what "docking" was


I shouldn't ask should I.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Dec 3, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> I shouldn't ask should I.


It's awesome. That's all you need to know.


----------



## Strelok (Dec 3, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> I shouldn't ask should I.



You poor sheltered child.... I won't be the one to ruin your day.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Dec 3, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> I shouldn't ask should I.



The fact that @Jon-Nyan approves should answer that question for you


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 3, 2014)

die dumblr


----------



## DeagleBoipussy420 (Dec 3, 2014)

KingofManga420 said:


> I shouldn't ask should I.


Well you were born in America so you probably wouldn't be able to recieve a docking.  You are in luck though because I was born in Eastern Europe so you can dock me anytime. 

I'll leave the interpretation up to your imagination.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 3, 2014)

DeagleBoipussy420 said:


> Well you were born in America so you probably wouldn't be able to recieve a docking.  You are in luck though because I was born in Eastern Europe so you can dock me anytime.
> 
> I'll leave the interpretation up to your imagination.



The US Navy docks wherever it wants.


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 3, 2014)

Holdek said:


> As a web 2.0 illiterate, can someone please tell me what the difference between Tumblr and Twitter is?



Twitter actually has some interesting people on it.


----------



## Count groudon (Dec 7, 2014)

I just use my tumblr for porn I swear!


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 7, 2014)

Ancani said:


> What about those of us...



I stopped listening at "us".


----------



## CatParty (Dec 9, 2014)

shit like this http://cwckiforums.com/threads/vade-scoutgender-autisticleafeon.5146/page-201#post-431394


----------



## Secret Majora (Dec 18, 2014)

I use Tumblr, but I'm not one of those ''otherkin genderfluid feminist with they/it pronouns''. All I do is reblog LoZ or MLP. I don't get involved with the batshit crazy people like that. What the fuck is even a genderfluid? or cis?


----------

